# Installazione gentoo [risolto]

## maripoli

Salve, è il primo post che effettuo e so che direte leggi le guide ma non c'ho capito tanto

potete aiutarmi ad installare gentoo please

vorrei provarlo (attualmente uso ubuntu ma in installazione fa tutto lui)Last edited by maripoli on Sat Apr 21, 2007 6:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lucapost

La guida da seguire per architetture x86 è http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml.

Puoi indicare più precisamente il punto nel quale incontri le tue difficoltà? Sarebbe più semplice aiutarti...

----------

## Nuitari

bene, ti avverto subito che potrai trovare l'installazione molto più complessa di quella di ubuntu (che fa veramente tutto lei). Innanzitutto devi scaricarti il cd di installazione, che varia a seconda dell'architettura del tuo processore:

ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo

ipotizzando che tu possa avere un processore generico a 32 bit (x86 anche dual core) è questo:

ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/releases/x86/current/installcd/install-x86-minimal-2006.1.iso

a questo punto inserisci il cd e riavvia il pc. Da qui in poi dovrai seguire pedissequamente le istruzioni contenute qui:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

se nn hai un sistema con dual boot l'handbook ti dice tutto ma proprio tutto quello che ti serve passo per passo. Se vuoi fare un sistema dual boot devi ricordarti in certi passaggi di modificare alcune cose a seconda delle tue esigenze ovviamente. 

Per il resto, per i problemi c'è questo forum, ma cerca di aprire un thread esplicitamente per un tipo di problema. Per il resto benvenuto e speriamo tutti che te ce la possa fare  :Smile: 

p.s. non è facile ma se ci sn riuscito io (che la prima volta nn sapevo neanche usare linux e ci ho messo 3 giorni per installarlo) ce la puoi fare anche te  :Very Happy: 

----------

## maripoli

ciao, grazie per avermi risposto

praticamente sto all'inizio

ho vmware installato (faccio dei test prima di renderlo definitivo)

quando parte il livecd (59mb) scelgo gentoo

mi va in root

cambio la password 

e poi mi sono perso non so cosa fare, anche se mi sembra di aver capito di dover montare i dischi, giusto?

----------

## lucapost

se non hai mai utilizzato vmware, non hai mai installato gentoo, ma perchè vuoi complicarti la vita?

immagino che tu abbia già le 3 partizione che servono a gentoo pronte e formattate o almeno hai uno spazio sufficiente su disco per installarci gentoo, più di tanti danni ora non li puoi più fare...

Segui strettamente le guide che ti abbiamo consigliato e vedrai che ne vieni fuori...

----------

## maripoli

----------

## Ic3M4n

se segui pari passo la guida l'installazione non è complicatissima. basta saper un poco di quello che si sta facendo. nel caso ti consiglierei di procedere con una copia della giuda a fianco, nel caso in cui alcuni passaggi siano poco chiari per te chiedi e volentieri cercheremo di spiegarti quanto stai per fare. daltronde l'apertura di questo thread così come è adesso è alquanto inutile, non fai domande che necessitano risposta, non hai nemmeno acceso il pc (quasi) e dici che non capisci cosa c'è scritto nella doc. (dove, che passaggi, etc etc)

PS: dai che ce la fai  :Wink: 

----------

## crisandbea

@maripoli

quoto in pieno ciò che ti ha suggerito Lucapost, ovvero perchè complicarti la vita???

hai partizionato il disco virtuale di vmware???  puoi farlo con 

```
cfdisk   /dev/hda
```

  per l'utilizzo 

```
man cfdisk
```

.

se hai fatto ciò allora segui perfettamente la guida.

ciao

----------

## maripoli

ok sono arrivato al punto dell'assegnazione del files sistem cioè

mke2fs -j -O dir_index /dev/hda3

pero' mi dice "unknow os"

----------

## crisandbea

 *maripoli wrote:*   

> ok sono arrivato al punto dell'assegnazione del files sistem cioè
> 
> mke2fs -j -O dir_index /dev/hda3
> 
> pero' mi dice "unknow os"

 

prova cosi: 

```
mke2fs -j /dev/hda3
```

ciao

----------

## Onip

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-429514-highlight-ubuntu+installare.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-430468-highlight-ubuntu+installare.html

Byez

p.s. Benvenuto!

----------

## maripoli

sono andato avanti togliendo l'opzione -o

però ora è il momento di scaricare l'os

links funziona ma non riesco a capire come settarlo

----------

## maripoli

finalmente incomincio a capirci qualcosa

chiedo scusa per le domande "stupide", ma incomincio a dare i numeri lol, poi chissa' forse serviranno a qualcuno newbie come me  :Smile: 

ho capito che links è un browser e che premendo "esc" compare il menu' file da dove si puo' fare tutto.

Ora sto scaricando la iso da 700mb

spero solo che quando la finisco sappia proseguire  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

non devi scaricare la iso.

come spiegato nella doc devi scaricare lo stage3 che è un sistema base con il minimo indispensabile che va scompattato all'interno della partizione in cui vuoi installare gentoo

----------

## maripoli

infatti  :Wink:  ora sono andato un po avanti ma mi sono bloccato nell'inserimento dei mirror

in make.con ho aggiunto la riga: mirrorselect -i -o

ma nun va

----------

## crisandbea

 *maripoli wrote:*   

> infatti  ora sono andato un po avanti ma mi sono bloccato nell'inserimento dei mirror
> 
> in make.con ho aggiunto la riga: mirrorselect -i -o
> 
> ma nun va

 

ma la guida la leggi ???  

```
mirrorselect -i -o
```

 non va inserito in

```
 /etc/make.conf
```

  ma è un comando da lanciare, ed automaticamente dopo averti fatto scegliere in mirror, te lo scrive in 

```
/etc/make.conf
```

----------

## skypjack

 *maripoli wrote:*   

> infatti  ora sono andato un po avanti ma mi sono bloccato nell'inserimento dei mirror
> 
> in make.con ho aggiunto la riga: mirrorselect -i -o
> 
> ma nun va

 

Io non voglio essere critico, ma se commetti errori del genere i casi sono due, dal mio punto di vista:

- non leggi le guide (RTFM)

- non sei pronto per Gentoo

Poi, tutti felici di aiutare, ma sono errori moooooolto grossolani, scusami se te lo dico!!

----------

## Kernel78

 *maripoli wrote:*   

> infatti  ora sono andato un po avanti ma mi sono bloccato nell'inserimento dei mirror
> 
> in make.con ho aggiunto la riga: mirrorselect -i -o
> 
> ma nun va

 

Come hai notato sul forum siamo in molti e tutti pronti a risponderti ma in cambio cerca di aiutarci a capire il tuo problema ...

Se hai letto la guida e hai eseguito i comandi li presenti dovresti aver fatto

```
mirrorselect -i -o >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf
```

questo non aggiunge la riga "mirrorselect -i -o" al file make.con come hai scritto tu ma lancia mirrorselect in modalità interattiva, ti fa scegliere un mirror e lo inserisce nel file make.conf.

Le possibilità quindi sono due:

- non usi un linguaggio appropriato e questo genera in noi confusione (e anche in te visto che probabilmente non ti è chiaro cosa hai fatto)

- non segui correttamente la guida e questo è molto peggio perchè noi non possiamo indovinare cosa stai facendo ...

Tieni conto che se posti qui sul forum i comandi esatti che hai usato noi non ci offendiamo anzi ci servono per aiutarti meglio.

Prova adesso a rispiegare che cosa hai fatto ? hai aggiunto mirrorselect -i -o al file make.con o hai lanciato il comando presente nella guida ? per tagliare la testa al toro posta anche il file make.conf così vediamo cosa stai facendo.

Soprattutto non perderti d'animo e non postare subito, quando si è alle prime armi basta una virgola sbagliata per non far funzionare nulla ma con un po' di pazienza si ottengono grandi risultati e grandi soddisfazioni (e noi siamo sempre qui come una rete di sicurezza).

----------

## maripoli

finalmente ho finito, ma nun va da il seguente errore 

booting 'gentoo linux 2.6.17-r5'

root (hd0,0)

Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc

error 15 : file not found

sicuramente ho sbagliato (o saltato) qualcosa sulla compilazione del kernel ma non riesco a capire dove.

cosa posso fare???? Tks

----------

## lucapost

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml

----------

## Onip

controlla che questo file:

/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r5

esista davvero. probabillmente hai sbagliato nome.

Se hai messo grub allora puoi editare la linea col nome sbagliato direttamente all'avvio, pigiando e quando sei sulla riga di gentoo. Altrimenti segui la guida sino al chroot ( senza, ovviamente scaricare i tarball ) e poi, una volta entrato nel chroot metti a posto il file di configurazione del bootloader.

----------

## maripoli

Ho rifatto tutto accapo cosi da capire meglio i vari passaggi

ed ecco dove sbagliavo la versione è la 2.6.20-r6

# find /lib/modules/2.6.20-r6/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'

da

find: paths must precede expression

Usage: find [path...] [expression]

so che sbaglio la riga di comando ma non riesco a capire dove

ho provato anche a fare

find /lib/modules/2.6.20-r6/

ma da

find: /lib/modules/2.6.20-r6/: No such file or directory

chiedo scusa del continuo postare ma non era questo l'errore di non partenza del s.o. 

ma era il fatto che quando ho modificato fstab invece di inserire defaults ho messo default

inoltre quando ho configurato grab ho fatto il copia e incolla senza modificare la versione   :Embarassed: 

Grazie ancora per la pazienza

ho rilanciato

ls /boot/kernel* /boot/initramfs*

che da

/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.20-gentoo-r6  /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.20-gentoo-r6

ps: potete indicarmi perchè il find non trova i moduli?

tks

----------

## maripoli

capito l'errore sbagliavo il percorso

ora pero' ho commesso un errore grossola (come se fin'ora avessi fatto tutto bene)

mi sono dimenticato di creare un utente

e mi chiede il login

da dire che la configurazione l'ho fatta in ssh

devo rifare tutto a capo o ho speranze di riuscire ad entrare?

tks per la pazienza

----------

## crisandbea

 *maripoli wrote:*   

> capito l'errore sbagliavo il percorso
> 
> ora pero' ho commesso un errore grossola (come se fin'ora avessi fatto tutto bene)
> 
> mi sono dimenticato di creare un utente
> ...

 

avrai creato una passwd di root vero???

 se si da consolle ti logghi come root e crei il tuo utente.

ciao

----------

## Onip

se anche non hai una password di root non serve rifare tutto da capo, basta entrare in chroot nel sistema e da lì impostare password di root e creare l'utente

----------

## Elbryan

beh non succede niente eh..

non devi rifare nulla..

nella peggiore delle ipotesi parti con il cd di gentoo, chrooti e passwdizzi ( :Razz: )

----------

## maripoli

password di root l'ho creata e al login metto

root

mia pass

ma dice login incorrect

partendo da boot

devo solo fare chroot?

tks

----------

## crisandbea

 *maripoli wrote:*   

> password di root l'ho creata e al login metto
> 
> root
> 
> mia pass
> ...

 

riprova magari sbagli ad inserire la passwd di root,  comunque mal che va come già detto da altri   inserisci il liveCd e fai chroot poi ti modifichi la passwd di root, e ti crei il tuo bel utente come da guida.

ciauz

----------

## maripoli

ed eccomi qua, nuvo utente Gentoo  :Smile: 

Grazie ancora per il supporto dedicato, ma non temete ho subito un problema

all'avvio non mi ha rilevato la rete

"no dchp cliente installed"

ho fatto ifconfig ed eth0 non la vede

nel files net ho messo

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

ho rieseguito

rc-update add net.eth0 default

ma nada   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *maripoli wrote:*   

> ed eccomi qua, nuvo utente Gentoo 
> 
> Grazie ancora per il supporto dedicato, ma non temete ho subito un problema
> 
> all'avvio non mi ha rilevato la rete
> ...

 

indica che non hai installato il 

```
net-misc/dhcpcd
```

 o qualunque altro client dhcp

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ho fatto ifconfig ed eth0 non la vede
> 
> nel files net ho messo
> ...

 

hai abilitato nel kernel il modulo relativo alla tua scheda di rete???

ciauz

----------

## maripoli

in effetti credo di non averlo fatto, credendo che genkernel lo faceva in auto

ho lanciato anche il comando net-misc/dhcpcd

ma nada dice

no such files or directory

----------

## lucapost

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hai abilitato nel kernel il modulo relativo alla tua scheda di rete???
> 
> ciauz

 

Secondo me è questo il problema. Probabilmente genkernel non ha nemmeno abilitato il supporto per la sua scheda di rete.

Io gli consiglio di compilarsi il kernel a mano e mettersi a posto per bene i moduli che gli servono.

----------

## crisandbea

 *maripoli wrote:*   

> in effetti credo di non averlo fatto, credendo che genkernel lo faceva in auto
> 
> ho lanciato anche il comando net-misc/dhcpcd
> 
> ma nada dice
> ...

 

allora 

```
net-misc/dhcpcd
```

 è il nome del pacchetto da installare,  ogni pacchetto come ben sai lo puoi installare tramite il mitico 

```
emerge
```

  quindi il tutto viene : 

```
emerge -av net-misc/dhcpcd
```

ciao

nb:se vuoi usare gentoo, mettici anche un pò di tuo.   :Wink: 

----------

## maripoli

allora la scheda di rete funziona anche se con ifconfig non la vede

questo perchè quando faccio

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

parte xo' subito dopo dice nessun clien dhcp installato

----------

## crisandbea

 *maripoli wrote:*   

> allora la scheda di rete funziona anche se con ifconfig non la vede
> 
> questo perchè quando faccio
> 
> /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
> ...

 

è normale se non hai mai installato come ti ho detto anche prima un client DHCP, 

```
emerge -av net-misc/dhcpcd
```

ciao

----------

## lucapost

 *maripoli wrote:*   

> allora la scheda di rete funziona anche se con ifconfig non la vede
> 
> questo perchè quando faccio
> 
> /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
> ...

 

Secondo me qua c'è una GROSSA contraddizzione, puoi postare il risultato dei comandi:

```
ifconfig -a
```

ed eventualmente se non trovi nessuna interfaccia di rete

```
lspci
```

così possiamo capire che scheda di rete hai, ed indicarti il modulo del kernel da caricare....

----------

## crisandbea

 *lucapost wrote:*   

>  *maripoli wrote:*   allora la scheda di rete funziona anche se con ifconfig non la vede
> 
> questo perchè quando faccio
> 
> /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
> ...

 

mi sa che hai ragione, però lui dice che funge, boh...    :Confused: 

----------

## maripoli

grazie 

facendo ifconfig -a la vede

link encap: ethernet hwaddr mac address

broadcast multicast etc etc 

etc etc etc

forse centra qualcosa che sto in vmware?

tks ancora (un giorno magari sarò d'aiuto io)

ps: lspci non va

----------

## crisandbea

 *maripoli wrote:*   

> grazie 
> 
> facendo ifconfig -a la vede
> 
> link encap: ethernet hwaddr mac address
> ...

 

ti chiedo per favore di  spiegare bene e in modo dettagliato le seguenti cose:

1)il tuo problema (è ti ricordo 1 problema = 1 thread , ovviamente dopo aver cercato sul forum e su google);

2)darci una spiegazione del tuo sistema;

3)quando posti un comando oppure output di comandi usa il tag code. sennò non si capisce nulla.

4)ti ripeto se vuoi usare Gentoo  prova ad applicarti anche tu un pò.

ciao

----------

## maripoli

essendo nuovo dell'ambiente linux ho fatto molti sbagli che grazie a voi e le continue ricerce sono riuscito finalmente a capire alcuni concetti base, e finalmente sono riuscito ad installare gentoo.

effettivamente questo è un'altro errore che non c'entra con il post iniziale (mi sembrava brutto aprire un'altro thread)

per l'impegno c'è tutto ormai sono tre giorni che ci sto vicino ma purttroppo sono atrofizzato dal mondo "winzoz" quindi quello che qui sembrano concetti base per me sono ..................

per la macchina che sto utilizzando è un athlon x2 4200 con m/b m2n-mx

attualmente prima di migrare lo sto studiando un po' ed ho installato vmware 5.0

questo è un esmpio della mia eth0

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:60:F5:07:07:B8

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x9800

----------

## crisandbea

@maripoli

prova ad assegnargli l'indirizzo in modo manuale alla tua eth0, dopo di che dai 

```
emerge -av dhcpcd
```

nb:se usi vmware hai abilitato le varie eth virtuali???    che opzione hai passato a vmware come virtual-vmnet(vlance o altro?)???

ciao

----------

## maripoli

In fase di installazione come da manuale ho dato il comando 

emerge dhcpcd

quindi teoricamente è installato

ora ho configurato i dati manualmente (essendo sotto fw)

ed ho scritto

config_eth0=("39.***.**.* netmask 255.255.248.0")

routes_eth0=("default gw 39.***.**.*")

i dati sono mio ip -subnet e gw che rilascia in automatico l'hag di fw

per questo non diovrei inserire pure i dns?

ma idem non naviga

quando lancio

emerge -av dhcpcd[/code]

vedo che compila (ma come puo' se non è collegato)????

----------

## crisandbea

@maripoli

[OT]allora, noto con sommo dispiacere che non leggi o non sei attento ai miei precedenti post, ti avevo pregato e 

supplicato di utlizzare il tag code,che trovi il pulsantino in alto.[/OT]

1)per quanto concerne il tuo problema allora, visto che dici di aver lanciato già 

```
emerge dhcpcd
```

in fase di installazione si presuppone che sia installato,   

ma puoi verificarlo con un semplice   

```
eix -I dhcpcd
```

,  ma penso che tu non abbia installato eix, 

quindi   verificalo con  

```
emerge -pv dhcpcd
```

.

se è come dici tu che dhcpcd è installato dai 

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

posta eventuali errori.

2)per la configurazione manuale  si fa come scritto nel manuale nel seguente modo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Usare ifconfig e route
> 
> Installare la rete consiste di tre passi. Nel primo si assegna l'indirizzo IP con ifconfig. Nel secondo si configura il routing verso gateway con route. Nel terzo infine si inserisce l'IP dei nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf.
> ...

 

ciao

----------

## maripoli

avete tutti un caffe' pagato  :Smile: )

finalmente funziona facendo

emerge dhcpcd  (non ho ancora capito quale pulsante premere)  :Embarassed: 

ora basta solo rimettere apposto come avevo prima il file net giusto

----------

## skypjack

tag risolto...

----------

